# Direct Sale + IGH + 29er + Flatbar + Disc



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Sizemore Mega Cruiser







Kona Big Rove







Raliegh Tripper

I'm looking for a bike to replace my never-used road bike, and be more multi-purpose than my current urban MTB which works well for urban but not so great for MTB. I've got a 160mm full suspension 650b MTB, so I don't really need overlap for "real" rides, but it'd be sweet to have a lightweight, simple, rigid with big cushion of 29x2.0 slicks, yet still have space for fenders, racks, etc. One part commuter bike, one part XC mtb.

The Sizemore Mega Cruiser is nearly perfect in my eyes, with the exception of being way out of my budget. This bike probably rides as good on the street as it does on the trail.

The Kona Big Rove is nearly perfect in budget and design, but ohhh how I wish it had sliders for a Nexus conversion.

The Raliegh Furley has the hub, the discs, the comfy steel, but I'm a big guy who needs more than road tires can provide.

Are there other options out there? Custom chinese titanium, maybe?


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

yes I would like to know more on this as well


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Buy an ss 29er (Karate Monkey, Unit, Monocog) and then get a new IGH wheel and slicks? It might be the simplest way, and give you the most options.

I did find this old blogpost which lists 29er frames with sliders/trackends, but don't know if any come stock with IGH.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Perhaps something like the Surly ECR with the biggest 29er slicks we could find? Unfortunately, while its got great versatility, its also more of a MTB than road bike, with slacker angles, 80mm suspension corrected fork, etc. Not sure how it would ride with slicks.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

The problem with the SS 29ers is that they are designed around 80mm suspension forks, rather than no suspension at all. I think this gives them slightly different angles than they'd have if they were designed for rigid all the time.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

I suck at reading geometry and knowing what a bike is good for, that said what about the Kona Humuhumu?

KONA BIKES | 2015 BIKES | FREERANGE | HUMUHUMU


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Love this one as well. Fast Boy Thunderufcker.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

How about a Spot wazee..

<img src=https://spotbrand.com/bikes/product-page/images/1000>


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Nearly perfect, but pricey as well as being tire clearance limited. 

I like the idea of converting a Humuhumu to IGH, but I'm worried that frame will make it overly heavy.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I forgot about this one that I'd been eyeing for my wife: Seek 1 (2014) | Giant Bicycles | Canada









It's aluminum, when I would prefer steel. But whatever.

Anyway, I've gotta say that I'm really glad to see manufacturers making bikes like the Kona Big Rove and the Giant Seek. All these urban/hybrid bikes that are only available with skinny tires don't make any sense to me, and even worse are the hybrids with crappy suspension forks. It's great to finally see some production bikes that are rigid, but also have meaty tires.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Oooo that seek is just about perfect. 

Here's what I want to know...how does the Seek 1 differ from the Seek 3 in terms of chain tensioning? I'd assume the Alfine would need a tensioner of some sort, but the frame dropouts look identical.

Does the cheaper Seek 3 still have the EBB?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I love my Karate Monkey with slicks. Velocity p-35 rims with geax tattoo tires, 29x2.3's. Looked at niner or jamis for steel 29er hardtails. Must have IGH? Kona?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

PHeller said:


> Here's what I want to know...how does the Seek 1 differ from the Seek 3 in terms of chain tensioning?


That's a good question. The Seek 1 has the EBB, but I can't believe they'd include that on the derailleured versions. But it also seems pretty silly to make an EBB and non-EBB version of the same frame. I've only seen the Seek 1 in person though, so I dunno.


----------

